# Anyone else got a short Luteal Phase? - In a panic.



## sophia_snail (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi, we are in the middle of our first 2ww after DIUI.... this morning I happened upon an article about the luteal phase (number of days between ovulation and period) and the chances of miscarriage if it is regularly less than 12 days. Mine is usually 10/11 days so now I am in complete dispair because I thought there was at least a reasonable chance I would get a BFP in a weeks time, but now it looks like its very unlikely.  My cycle is usually between 29 and 35 days, and I usually ovulate between day 19 and day 25.

I can't believe that I hadn't even heard of the luteal phase until this morning, despite having done lots of research before having DIUI. It was never mentioned at appointments at MFS, who have been great in every other respect.

Has anyone else got any experience of this at all? I feel like the whole world crached this morning.


----------



## Butterfly_wings (Jul 9, 2011)

D you know what Hun, I'm not saying this to be horrible to you, but there is so much about our bodies that don't fit into the normal / perfect category. I'm a midwife, who spends my life bringing other people's baby's into the world, so imagine how much time I spend panicking that my pelvis isn't the right shape, that this bits too narrow or this bits too low down or maybe my labour won't progress or....but then I just had to think... Stop! People get pregnant in the craziest of situations, and people's labours rarely got the way we expect them to. 

If this is the right time for you to get pregnant, you will, regardless of how long your luteal phase. There might be things that make it more or less likely, but then a lot of it is out of our control. If this is not the right time, for your very special baby to come along, then it won't happen this time. But one of the things that I truly deeply believe will make it more likely is thinking positive, anxiety and worry have such a massive impact on our very special hormones.

Good luck and stop worrying, what will be will be xx


----------



## sophia_snail (Nov 7, 2010)

You sound like the sort of calm person who is a real comfort to women in your care Butterfly. I think it just came as a horrible shock this morning to read the article, because I thought I had got my head around all the possibilities that might influence whether the treatment had worked and all of a sudden here was something I hadn't even heard of. I'm a high school maths teacher and maybe a little too used to being in control of everything- and obviously this is 100% mother-nature in control.

I am going to try my best not to get over-anxious....

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

10 or 11 days is not so problematic, I don't think. I had a 10/11 day LP too and it used to worry me, but I did get pregnant eventually. I think anything less than 10 days is considered problematic.

That said, there are a number of things you can do to support and lengthen your LP - Vitamin B6, progesterone cream, acupuncture - try googling.

Good luck1
!


----------

